# RMA Beagle pup stolen



## Rowreach (20 February 2012)

During a house burglary in Mattingley last night a beagle pup belonging to the RMA beagles was stolen.  The pup has the RMA tattoo on its ear.  Please be aware.


----------



## 4x4 (20 February 2012)

Oh no, whose house was it? Not the Claphams I hope?


----------



## Rowreach (20 February 2012)

No not Claphams


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (20 February 2012)

The thieving barstewards also took everything from saddles and bridles to diesel, chainsaw and compressor


----------



## Rowreach (20 February 2012)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			The thieving barstewards also took everything from saddles and bridles to diesel, chainsaw and compressor 

Click to expand...


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (21 February 2012)

Thieving scumbags!!! 

We were just discussing the other night about a case here in Ireland, where a man chased after the burgular and ran him over! He was acquitted thankfully (not the thief). But the thieving scumbag got 170,000 from the man in damages. The thief had 10 previous convictions and in trouble with the cops all the time!


----------



## Tzarinaarabians (21 February 2012)

Rowreach said:



			During a house burglary in Mattingley last night a beagle pup belonging to the RMA beagles was stolen.  The pup has the RMA tattoo on its ear.  Please be aware.
		
Click to expand...



Have tweeted this on my Twitter page, lot of hunt followers and supporters on it.  Outrageous, makes you fume what people will steal.  What right have they.  Tack etc, can be replaced but the pup, so wrong


----------



## 4x4 (21 February 2012)

Have tweeted this on my Twitter page, lot of hunt followers and supporters on it. Outrageous, makes you fume what people will steal. What right have they. Tack etc, can be replaced but the pup, so wrong


----------



## joyrider (21 February 2012)

Has anyone got in touch with doglost - there is a missing young beagle in the lost section called Marble but tattoo is SAB. Maybe worth getting it put on incase she is picked up out of area


----------



## 4x4 (22 February 2012)

To bump this up - this is not a million miles away from where I live and was actually in a friends yard but I found out where on facebook.  Communication needs to be stepped up to find this dog and their tack.


----------



## Rowreach (22 February 2012)

I was surprised there wasn't more reaction on here tbh


----------



## paulineh (22 February 2012)

This dog is on Dogs Lost.

Has anyone contacted "Dog Watch Alert" they will send it to all their subscribers. Does the Hampshire police know about it.

The Dog Watch Alert website is www.dogwatchalert.com  It is a free subscription service so is well worth being a member. Dog Watch Alert covers the Thamas valley area.


----------



## Frankierider (22 February 2012)

Never done this before, but a friend said lots of people on H & H forum need more information, so I will try and give you an update on missing beagle.  She went missing during a break in to our farm barn, approx 4am Mon 20th Feb, saddlery was taken, chainsaw, compressor, stock fencing, well the list goes on, but we really need to find Marble, my children were walking her for S & ABH and are now deverstated.  The police said they will put her on Dogwatch Alert.  She is on Doglost. It would be great if you can print off their poster and display in your area.  This poor puppy could be anywhere round the country now. * Hope as many of you as possible could spread the word. *


----------



## CorvusCorax (22 February 2012)

Keep an eye on all the free websites for both the dog and the equipment (Preloved, Gumtree, Donedeal etc)


----------



## indie999 (22 February 2012)

Bump Good luck finding her ....common someone is going to be handling lots of stolen goods and a puppy...........so low! Makes me mad to steal a poor pup and cause some children big broken hearts.......... where is this area again? Sorry which area? I did read the post but not sure? Thanks will keep eyes peeled in ads etc


----------



## indie999 (22 February 2012)

Is there a pic of the pup as they are quite distinctively marked beagles? I would stick posters up near and far etc.


----------



## Frankierider (22 February 2012)

If you go to the Doglost website, search beagle lost in RG27 postcode, there is a photo of her.  You can print lots of posters and display anywhere, as although missing from North Hampshire, she could now be further afield.


----------



## Cinderella (23 February 2012)

It looks as if the beagle has a black dot on her rump.  Is that correct?  
V pleased to see it mentioned on the H&H online news page.  It is so important that these people do not get away with this.  We must all try and spread the word.  Keep up the good work everyone and fingers crossed for a safe, happy return.


----------



## paulineh (23 February 2012)

Here is the link to the page

http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog_blog.php?dogId=37264&status=Lost


----------



## 4x4 (23 February 2012)

Bump and well done for getting it in this week's Horse and Hound - we must al check out any beagle pups we see being walked while we are out hacking.


----------



## Frankierider (25 February 2012)

I know we all lead busy lives, but don't forget to keep a look out for this lovey beagle pup and tell your friends to do the same.  She's out there somewhere.


----------



## Frankierider (11 March 2012)

Good news, Marble has been found and was handed into local vets at Burghfield (Berkshire) on Friday 10th March.


----------



## Sparkly Snowdrop (11 March 2012)

Frankierider said:



			Good news, Marble has been found and was handed into local vets at Burghfield (Berkshire) on Friday 10th March.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant news.


----------



## PolarSkye (11 March 2012)

This is great news - I will let my fellow yard-mates know . . . the RMA Draghunt comes through our yard and there is a note up about the theft/missing puppy.  Thank you for letting us know .

P


----------



## JanetGeorge (11 March 2012)

Frankierider said:



			Good news, Marble has been found and was handed into local vets at Burghfield (Berkshire) on Friday 10th March.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent news!  I would guess it was a combination of publicity and her ear tattoo that saved her from being sold on quickly - so they dumped her (b*******)


----------



## Rowreach (11 March 2012)

Fantastic news, what a relief for the family particulary (and Marble I don't doubt)


----------



## 4x4 (11 March 2012)

Burghfield-isn't there a HUGE ***** camp there?  I hope they've been investigated about the stuff that was nicked!?


----------



## Posie (11 March 2012)

4x4 said:



			Burghfield-isn't there a HUGE ***** camp there?  I hope they've been investigated about the stuff that was nicked!?
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that a bit stereotypical?  I actually know a couple of lads who live there and whilst I can't say anything about the rest of them, those 2 are straight for sure.


----------



## FRaNKjaCk (26 March 2012)

Well Guys i think there is a missing young beagle in the lost section called Marble but tattoo is SAB. Lot's of hunt followers and supporters on it. Outrageous, makes you fume what people will steal. What right have they.


----------



## 4x4 (26 March 2012)

Lost section where?


----------



## 4x4 (26 March 2012)

Posie said:



			Isn't that a bit stereotypical?  I actually know a couple of lads who live there and whilst I can't say anything about the rest of them, those 2 are straight for sure.
		
Click to expand...

I have known several trailers which ended up in there, plus other stuff from the locals.  B careful who you mix with Posie dear.


----------

